# Looking for sociologist, human behavior researcher, data scientist etc to answer a question



## windfondquist (Sep 10, 2021)

*I want science/data to answer 1 question* and hoping you guys especially in the grad school subjects may be able to point to some info that may enlighten the rest of us on this. Ready?
Objectively speaking, does a scoreboard in a team game environment *_*

cause more toxicity?
reduce toxicity?
no measurable impact
I have my opinions as does the OW team but can anyone lead us to some science pointing one way or another even if an analogous but not direct argument in another area other than gaming etc. We have lots of smart people here. Can anyone help?


mindconnectivity.com


----------

